# post ur 09 fish pic



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

every1 from va post there fish pic


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I need someone to email me some pics from the weekend as my camera has officially bit the dust. Taking my SD card to work tommorrow to get whats on it put in cd & selling whats left of my krapdak


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

August 2009
big arse c-mullet!


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

here's 2 of my bigger fish this year


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

wild sidearm said:


> here's 2 of my bigger fish this year



i think i was there when u got that fish i cant remember but im sure i was i think u had to take a walk down the pier... nice shark where did u get that


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

*my 2 stripper*








37in 18.3lb








45.5 30.8 lb


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*My Two*








20in speck









my three BB pups



I know there nothing like yours Kevin  be better this year 

jerry


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> i think i was there when u got that fish i cant remember but im sure i was i think u had to take a walk down the pier... nice shark where did u get that


yeah think so.. there was that ltl kid that walked with me that wanted to take his pic with me and the fish at the weigh in 

pick up that shark(about 8') and a few more of his buddies down in corrola, nc. think we caught a total of 12 that were all over 6' all where released


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

*seagull pier fall 08 and all 09*

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0419081316a-1.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/fishing photos/HPIM1736.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/fishing photos/HPIM1746.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/fishing photos/scan0002.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/fishing photos/scan0003.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0812091211.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0802091037a.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0809091032.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0809091036.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0419091843.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0525091112a.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0705091518a.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0706081205.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0730092214b.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0809091004.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/fishing photos/scan0001.jpg


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

49in. striper caught at Kiptopeke. This is my first paper, been waiting YEARS!



My first tog... 16in.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

kerby808 said:


> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/0419081316a-1.jpg
> 
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn164/bgrowejr/fishing photos/HPIM1736.jpg
> 
> ...



i really mess up my favorite shirt that day with all that blood on my shirt......bobby get at me i sent you a pm


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> 37in 18.3lb
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice pig striper which pier did you catch that on the one on...dont reckonize that pier on the top of the picture............


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> i think i was there when u got that fish i cant remember but im sure i was i think u had to take a walk down the pier... nice shark where did u get that


shawn was that shark from the honey hole.............


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

Shawn how much did that cobe wiegh?


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

elizabeth river '09 

-tf


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

spiderhitch said:


> shawn was that shark from the honey hole.............



its about 15 min from the bass pro shop in downtown newport news


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

the cobe was 55lbs on the dot and 56'' 

nah the shark was from my honey hole in corola


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

no more pic from 09


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Heres a few from 09


----------



## bob94 (Feb 3, 2010)

Elizabeth R.








Lynnhaven night 1(no worries more than me there)








Lynnhaven








again Lynnhaven








night 2 striper lynnhaven








Lake Gaston


----------



## bob94 (Feb 3, 2010)

has to my biggest of course


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*First Double on a Single Line while Kayak Trolling*

It has to be these two stripers. On May 22, I got the first double on a single line with tandem lures while kayak trolling:










The Tandem Trolling Lure for Summer:


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

bob94 said:


> has to my biggest of course


ouch


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are a couple of my favorites on the ski last year.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Daummmm*

After that I ain't got nothing....

And, I read somewhere that you don't catch fish but instead like posting pics of yourself and boats. I'd have to say this would shoot their thinking to hell.

Great pics and thanks again for sharing,

Tim


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Tim*

Looks like room on the back of that thing for you. That would be a sight .


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Looks like room on the back of that thing for you. That would be a sight .


brutal ROFL


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Pictures*

I remember when this use to be a pier and surf fishing site.... Speaking of which I hope they don't close the point again this year before the Drum show up.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

surf rat said:


> I remember when this use to be a pier and surf fishing site.... Speaking of which I hope they don't close the point again this year before the Drum show up.


 Maybe you need to look and post somewhere else then


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*post*

I think you are right. Enjoy all the useless post.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

We will, good bye sweetie.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

*drama*

whats the problem u guy need to take that somewhere else


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> whats the problem u guy need to take that somewhere else


Indeed.
I thought the topic was fish pics. 
I like looking at fish pics.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

since there so many HR kayak anglers with pics of fish in this thread you might as well get something for it  contest ends 3/5/10
http://hrkayakfishing.com/index.php?topic=15.0


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

*a few from 09*


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

ok its almost time to start one for 2010............


----------

